# My mini pig



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

OK, perhaps pigs don't usually fall into the "small animal" category but he IS (supposedly) a mini pig 

Here is a pic:









Here is a cute video of him kissing: Mini pet pig squeals and kisses - YouTube

Hope he can stick around this category for a while...he is still only 4.5 pounds!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

I could WEEP with ENVY!!!! This is FAR worse than puppy brain. I can see myself as a scruffy old woman, at your place, clutching your piggy, and you saying, "Give Piggy back," and me clutching harder, saying "NO!!!" like a greedy toddler...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh my god I am in love. 

Been trying to get the OH to agree to one of those for AGESSSSS but he's not a pig fan.


----------



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

Ha, my husband didn't have a shot! He married me knowing we'd end up with all sorts of animals and the mini pig is the first of probably many more to come  

Now he is in love too, though. It's hard not to fall in love with this little snorter. He is hilarious and so cuddly!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

He`s lovely


----------



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks very much!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nah I don't see it really...I just don't see the "cute" factor. Nope. Am actually glad I don't have one of those. I really am.



Anyone fooled???? Damn you woman....now I have a new craving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG wow wow wow i want one so jealous!


----------



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you-we love the little guy!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Want want want


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

New pics please


----------



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm not sure if it's because I'm on my iPad or just not sure how to attach a picture here but I have new pics on my blog all the time: My Mini Pet Pig | Join us on the adventures of having a micro mini pet pig!

He is growing up and becoming more and more cuddly every day!


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Why did i stumble onto this section from my usual saftey of the cat section ( I say saftey - everyday I am showing my OH a kitty I want) But your piggi is adorable, I am so jealous! Plus also happy it went to someone who loves him, and desn't want him just for a fad.


----------



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks so much, I appreciate it. And every kitty I see I want too! That goes for dogs too. One pig is more than enough


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit old but I've just seen this and was wondering how the Defra process was for transport licensing and what do you use to transport him (as using a car is illegal right?).

I would love one but I don't have the space for when they get full size (I've seen a couple and they are about a metre long!) plus having to have livestock licences just to get them to the vet seems excessive.

I have a friend who is determined and it would be great to give her an insight into all the legal paperwork in keeping a farm animal.


----------



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Bit old but I've just seen this and was wondering how the Defra process was for transport licensing and what do you use to transport him (as using a car is illegal right?).
> 
> I would love one but I don't have the space for when they get full size (I've seen a couple and they are about a metre long!) plus having to have livestock licences just to get them to the vet seems excessive.
> 
> I have a friend who is determined and it would be great to give her an insight into all the legal paperwork in keeping a farm animal.


Beautiful picture!

It's actually harder in the UK to have a pet pig (I think that's where you are). Here in the US, you have to check with your town to see if you can have one and that's it. No paperwork or transport paperwork necessary.


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

OMG now I want one! )


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Martina84 said:


> OMG now I want one! )


They're not just cute, they also require extensive research into their husbandry needs before they are acquired, & their upkeep is a lot of hard work  not the sort of animal to get on a whim


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a secret love for them but i dont think id ever own one, im not sure


----------



## minipig (Aug 7, 2012)

Definitely not an "on the whim" animal! Having a pet pig is still as challenging after a year as it was when we first got him. Different, but still not easy. 

Our whole lifestyle has had to adapt. We love him and couldn't imagine life without him but our patience is tried every day (and then eased with all his cuddles!).


----------



## kay327 (Jul 22, 2013)

Awwwwww he is sooooo adorable!!!!!!¡!¡!¡


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

how big is he now?


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

lovely and cute the baby is looking ... take the best care of the new house member of yours..


----------



## Sheli88 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh wow <3 <3


----------

